# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Διπολο για αυξηση σηματος κινητου

## kapazo

Γεια σας παιδια!! Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε πως μπορω να κατασκευασω ενα διπολο ωστε να αυξησω το σημα στο κινητο μου σε εσωτερικο χωρο.δε θελω να καταφυγω στη λυση του repeater λογω κοστους και λογο ακτινοβολιας. ευχαριστω.

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά η ακτινοβολία που τρώς τώρα χωρίς να έχεις εγκαταστήσει κάτι είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο ένα repeater. Άσε που και ένα σκέτο δίπολο να βάλεις πάλι την ίδια θα τρώς.

----------


## kapazo

Eχω cosmote αυτο το repeater http://cgi.ebay.com/GSM-900-1800mhz-...item255f8ddf81  θα κανει δουλεια;

----------


## leosedf

Ναι κάνει.
Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ http://www.rfcom.gr/index.php?option...ater&Itemid=88 μπάς και έχει τίποτα φτηνό.

----------


## SW9MBL

Εγώ στο εξοχικό είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το  σήμα του κιν αγόρασα 2 λογαριθμικές για τους 1.8 από αυτές που βάζουν στα ραδιοφωνικά link της σύνδεσα μεταξύ τους με ένα καλώδιο 30 cm ανέβηκα σε ένα πεύκο απέναντι από το σπίτι στόχευσα τη μια προς την πόλη την άλλη προς το σπίτι και έτσι έχω 2 με 3 μπάρες σήμα από κι που δεν είχα καθόλου κόστος 30 εύρο χωρίς τη σκάλα.

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=SW9MBL;412240]Εγώ στο εξοχικό είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το σήμα του κιν αγόρασα 2 λογαριθμικές για τους 1.8 από αυτές που βάζουν στα ραδιοφωνικά link της σύνδεσα μεταξύ τους με ένα καλώδιο 30 cm ανέβηκα σε ένα πεύκο απέναντι από το σπίτι στόχευσα τη μια προς την πόλη την άλλη προς το σπίτι και έτσι έχω 2 με 3 μπάρες σήμα από κι που δεν είχα καθόλου κόστος 30 εύρο χωρίς τη σκάλα.[/QUOTE

και τις καιραιες που τις συνδεσες??

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> και τις καιραιες που τις συνδεσες??



Πουθενά μεταξύ τους μόνο με καλώδιο,  αυτή είναι η μαγεία του ραδιο ερασιτεχνισμού.
υγ. sorry που επεμβαίνω

----------


## SW9MBL

Μεταξύ τους!!! Παθητικά στοιχειά . Στην ουσία το σήμα που λαμβάνει η μια το αναμεταδίδει η άλλη. Λειτούργει άψογα για την αναμετάδοση !!!(παλιά και δοκιμασμένη τεχνική από τον ΟΤΕ σε βουνοκορφές σε VHF και UHF)
  Στην περίπτωση μου δεν σου λέω ότι παίζει οπός ένα repeater αλλά μου μεταδίδει άψογα το σήμα σε μια κατακόρυφη απόσταση 40 μέτρων πίσω από ένα λόφο φαντάσου ότι είναι το σπίτι.

----------


## vivident

Καλημερα. 
Αυτες τις λογαριθμικες για τους 1.8 που τις βρισκω?
Και πως ακριβως τις ζηταω?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SW9MBL

Κάπως έτσι είναι φίλε μου και μπορείς να της βρεις σε μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά άπω 15 μέχρι 40 ευρώ ανάλογα το μοντέλο και τη μάρκα



http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/23...showimage.html

----------


## vivident

2 ερωτησουλες ακομα:
1) λες οτι στοχευεις με την μια στην πολη και με την αλλη το σπιτι δηλαδη η μυτη της κεραιας βλεπει εκει που θελεις?
2) αν υπαρχει καποιος ανταπτορας για τις 2 κεραιες τις συνδεω αμεσως μεταξυ τους αν οχι χρειαζετε καποιο ειδικο καλωδιο?

Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν σε κουρασα αλλα ως ασχετος με το θεμα πρεπει να ρωτησω για να μαθω.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## aris285

> Εγώ στο εξοχικό είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το  σήμα του κιν αγόρασα 2 λογαριθμικές για τους 1.8 από αυτές που βάζουν στα ραδιοφωνικά link της σύνδεσα μεταξύ τους με ένα καλώδιο 30 cm ανέβηκα σε ένα πεύκο απέναντι από το σπίτι στόχευσα τη μια προς την πόλη την άλλη προς το σπίτι και έτσι έχω 2 με 3 μπάρες σήμα από κι που δεν είχα καθόλου κόστος 30 εύρο χωρίς τη σκάλα.



Καλα δεν πιστευα ποτε οτι δουλευει αυτο το συστημα.
Το ειχα σκεφτει στα 15 μου αλλα μετα ελεγα ειναι δυνατον να γινεται αυτο χωρις την χρηση ενεργειας.
Να ομως που γινεται.

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαδη κατι τετοιο http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_1799wt_954 κανει για το δίκτυο της Vodafone? Απλώς χρειάζεται μια μουφα για να συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους και ειναι ενταξει;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δηλαδη κατι τετοιο http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_1799wt_954 κανει για το δίκτυο της Vodafone? Απλώς χρειάζεται μια μουφα για να συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους και ειναι ενταξει;



Ναι σωστά, μια Ν-Ν και είσαι οκ!
Το σύστημα αυτό με κεραίες πλάτη-πλάτη δουλεύει πολύ καλά, πέρα από τον ΟΤΕ που το δουλεύει από παλιά, το έχω δουλέψει σε 14 Ghz σε radio link για να περάσω ένα μικρό εμπόδιο και δούλεψε άψογα.

----------


## JOUN

Μαθαμε και κατι σημερα..Θα το δοκιμασω οπωσδηποτε!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Δες και αυτή http://www.vikar.gr/catalog/product_...products_id=40
Ίδια δουλειά θα κάνεις και είναι και πιο φθηνή.
Θες και ένα κομμάτι καλώδιο να τις συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους.

----------


## PCMan

> Δηλαδη κατι τετοιο http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_1799wt_954 κανει για το δίκτυο της Vodafone? Απλώς χρειάζεται μια μουφα για να συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους και ειναι ενταξει;



 Καθήστε λίγο ρε παιδιά.. Για να καταλάβω..
Παίρνω αυτή την κεραία και στην άλλη άκρη τι συνδέω? Μία ακόμα τετοια ή ένα απλό καλώδιο?

Κάνει για όλα τα δίκτυα? Κάνει για 3g ή μόνο gsm?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Εκπέμπει το σήμα που λαμβάνει, ότι σήμα και να είναι αυτό.
Αν η κεραία είναι UHF ότι λάβει σε όλο το φάσμα των UHF θα το εκπέμψει.
Στην ουσία εκμεταλεύετε το gain των δυο κεραιών χωρίς καμιά άλλη ενίσχυση.
Δύο ίδιες κεραίες πλάτη με πλάτη, δηλαδή από το δίπολο της μιας στο δίπολο της άλλης.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τα παλιά χρόνια οι ντόπιοι τεχνικοί με αυτόν (σχεδόν!) τον τρόπο έκαναν αναμετάδοση την ΕΡΤ στα χωριά.
Έβρισκαν ένα σημείο κάπου ψηλά που είχε λήψη και από εκεί έκαναν "εκπομπή" για το χωριό με τη μια κεραία να κοιτάζει προς το ΚΕ της ΕΡΤ και την άλλη προς το χωριό.
Μόνο που έβαζαν έναν ενισχυτή στη μέση και έτσι κάλυπταν ολόκληρα χωριά που δεν είχαν σήμα.
Τελευταια φορά αυτό το είδα στην Ιθάκη αρχές δεκαετίας 90 και ο ΟΤΕ τα παθητικά κάτοπτρα τα χρησιμοποιεί ακόμη σε πολλές περιοχές, πχ στο Πήλιο μετά την Πορταριά έχει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα.

----------


## PCMan

Πάνω στη σκεπή έχω σήμα καμπάνα. Μες το σπίτι πέφτει αρκετά και πέφτει και η γραμμή πολλές φορές. Ε δεν είναι λογικό να βάλω κεραία μες το σπίτι!  :Tongue2: 
Αρα απ'οτι καταλαβαίνω για μένα δεν κάνει, σωστά?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Πάνω στη σκεπή έχω σήμα καμπάνα. Μες το σπίτι πέφτει αρκετά και πέφτει και η γραμμή πολλές φορές. Ε δεν είναι λογικό να βάλω κεραία μες το σπίτι! 
> Αρα απ'οτι καταλαβαίνω για μένα δεν κάνει, σωστά?



Όχι δε θα κάνεις δουλειά, εκτός αν πας κάπου απέναντι σε κανένα γείτονα και από εκεί σκοπεύσεις το σπίτι σου.  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Με λίγα λόγια μου λες να το βάλω σε ένα δέντρο που είναι δίπλα απ'το σπίτι μου ή στην αποθηκη!
Τι γίνεται όμως σε αυτή την περίπτωση αφου το δέντρο ή αποθήκη φτάνει μέχρι τον πρώτο όροφο του σπιτιού και το σπίτι μου είναι στον δεύτερο?
Μπορώ απλά να σηκώσω λίγο την κεράια που θα κοιτάει το σπίτι μου?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Kοίτα, επειδή μιλάμε για κάτι παθητικό κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει με σιγουριά πως θα δουλέψει.
Μόνο με δοκιμή και στην πράξη θα το δεις.
Φυσικά και στην περίπτωσή σου την κεραία, ας την πούμε "εκπομπής", θα τη σηκώσεις να σε κοιτάζει.

----------


## JOUN

> Δες και αυτή http://www.vikar.gr/catalog/product_...products_id=40
> Ίδια δουλειά θα κάνεις και είναι και πιο φθηνή.
> Θες και ένα κομμάτι καλώδιο να τις συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους.



Επειδη και δεν δουλευει το σαιτ να ρωτησω:Χρειαζεται απλως μια(ενταξει δυο) κατευθυντικη κεραια UHF η κανω λαθος;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Επειδη και δεν δουλευει το σαιτ να ρωτησω:Χρειαζεται απλως μια(ενταξει δυο) κατευθυντικη κεραια UHF η κανω λαθος;



Σε μένα ανοίγει κανονικά.
Δύο θες κεραίες θες μόνο, μια εκπομπή και μια λήψη και είσαι έτοιμος!

----------


## PCMan

> Kοίτα, επειδή μιλάμε για κάτι παθητικό κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει με σιγουριά πως θα δουλέψει.
> Μόνο με δοκιμή και στην πράξη θα το δεις.
> Φυσικά και στην περίπτωσή σου την κεραία, ας την πούμε "εκπομπής", θα τη σηκώσεις να σε κοιτάζει.



 Ωραία. Κάτι άλλο τώρα.
Γίνεται η κεραία που θα κοιτάει στο σπίτι μου να μην είναι yagi και να είναι κάποια άλλη που να ανοίγουν λίγο οι μοίρες της?
Το λέω γιατι η απόσταση απο την αποθήκη μέχρι το σπίτι είναι 7-10μέτρα και έτσι δεν θα πιάνω μεγάλο έυρος στο σπίτι. Δηλαδή μπορεί να έχω σήμα στην κουζίνα και όχι στο σαλόνι αφου η κεραία θα κοιτάει την κουζίνα ή το αντίθετο..

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ωραία. Κάτι άλλο τώρα.
> Γίνεται η κεραία που θα κοιτάει στο σπίτι μου να μην είναι yagi και να είναι κάποια άλλη που να ανοίγουν λίγο οι μοίρες της?
> Το λέω γιατι η απόσταση απο την αποθήκη μέχρι το σπίτι είναι 7-10μέτρα και έτσι δεν θα πιάνω μεγάλο έυρος στο σπίτι. Δηλαδή μπορεί να έχω σήμα στην κουζίνα και όχι στο σαλόνι αφου η κεραία θα κοιτάει την κουζίνα ή το αντίθετο..



Ότι κεραία θες βάζεις, απλά η λογαριθμική έχει μεγάλο gain και αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο.
Όσο ανοίγει σε μοίρες μια κεραία, τόσο πέφτει και το gain της.
Είπαμε, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μόνο με δοκιμή, δυστυχώς!

----------


## PCMan

ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## thomasskoy

Απιστευτο μου φενετε.

----------


## kapazo

με 2 τετοιες κεραιες θα κανω δουλεια λετε; (το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να βαλω τις 2 κεραιες σε αποσταση απο το δωματιο μου ( πχ σε δεντρα κλπ ) και να τις κατευθυνω στο δωματιο μου.οποτε θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βελτιωθει καπως η κατασταση αν βαλω την μια κεραια εξω και την αλλη μεσα στο δωματιο μου. αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που επελεξα την παρακατω κεραια (γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρη και διακριτικη )οποιαδηποτε βελτιωση θα ειναι ευπροσδεκτη γιαγι στο δωματιο μου δεν εχω καθολου σημα παρ σε ελαχιστα σημεια και αυτο μολις μια γραμμη. (την λυση του repeater την αποριπτω γιατι εχω cosmote και ειναι πανακριβα)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Flat-Panel-Anten...item4aa875f0d2

----------


## vagelisda

Απιστευτο,ειναι τοσο απλο που ειναι ιδιοφυες...τι μαθαινει ο ανθρωπος...

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολύ ωραία... Ακόμη ένα αεικίνητο εφευρέθηκε σε αυτό το forum..


Έστω συχνότητα 1.8GHz και κεραίες 15dBi:




Τότε:



Για να έχει το κινητό το ίδιο σήμα με το σήμα που θα είχε αν βρισκόταν στο σημείο που βρίσκονται οι κεραίες θα πρέπει:




Άρα η απόσταση που πρέπει να βρίσκεται το κινητό για να έχει το σήμα που θα είχε αν βρισκόταν στην θέση των κεραιών είναι:



*Οπότε ναι! Αυτή η μέθοδος θα σας δώσει καλύτερο σήμα αν το κινητό σας βρίσκεται στο μισό μέτρο από τις κεραίες!*

----------


## haris_216

πιθανόν όλοι οι παραπάνω υπολογισμοί του φίλου να είναι τελείως σωστοί (δεν το γνωρίζω καθώς δεν έχω το επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο).
όπως όλοι όμως οι ασχολούμενοι με κάθε είδους κεραίες γνωρίζουν "σε θέματα κεραιών πάντα βάζει ο διάβολος την ουρά του". πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αν και η βασική κατεύθυνση είναι πάντα η επιστημονική προσέγγιση, αρκετές φορές υπάρχουν αποτελέσματα (θετικά ή αρνητικά) έξω από τις όποιες προσδοκίες

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Πολύ ωραία... Ακόμη ένα αεικίνητο εφευρέθηκε σε αυτό το forum..



Δεν ειπε κανείς πως ετσι έχεις λύσει το πρόβλημα της κάλυψης, απλά μπορείς να έχεις 1-2 "γραμμές" παραπάνω σήμα κάτω από κάποιες συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες.

----------


## dalai

acinonyx εκει που εχεις λαθος ειναι οτι ζητας το "ιδιο σημα" με το σημειο που ειναι οι κεραιες. Εμεις απλα θελουμε να εχουμε ελαχιστη σταθμη σηματος για  επικοινωνια .Στο δεντρο μπορει το σημα να ειναι 100φορες πανω απο το ελαχιστο και μεσα στο σπιτι 0,5 φορες του ελαχιστου.Οποτε με την παθητικη αναμεταδωση να παμε στη μια με 2 φορες πανω

----------

